# Getting started.



## Thumper216

I have dabbled with 40k and now want to start playing Fantasy. I am torn between Dwarfs and Dark Elves as my starter army. I know there are a gagillion pro's and con's, techniques, tactics, etc., but what which army would be the best for a noob? Or should I just get the one I like best and go for it? 

Just wondering if one has a higher learning curve than the other.

Thanks.


----------



## Sparros

I wouldn't call Dwarfs hard to learn the basics of (hey they were in the starter set after all) and it is semi cheap to set up a good solid army, again because of the old BFSP set. There is usually old BFSP sets drifting around the internet.

For a better idea visit http://www.bugmansbrewery.com/.


----------



## Thumper216

Thanks. I actually just picked up the Dwarfs from the BFSP set for cheap off Ebay, to get me started. I figure I'll give them a shot and if they are not my thing, I'll switch to DE.

Thanks


----------

